# PES 2013/Fifa 2013 mit LAN-Funktion?



## bundesgerd (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, mein Kumpel und ich haben beide die Spiele PES 2013 und Fifa 2013.

Frage: ist es möglich, die Spiele zu zweit in einem Raum an zwei Rechnern zu spielen, also quasi im LAN-Modus?

Kennt sich da jemand aus? Die Handbücher schweigen sich darüber aus...


Dankeschön im Voraus

Gruss Gerd


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine nein, aber man könnte natürlich am gleichen Internetanschluss dann zusammen/gegeneinander spielen.

Ich frage mich nur: wenn ihr eh in einem Raum seid, warum spielt ihr nicht einfach am gleichen PC ? ^^


----------



## bundesgerd (27. Dezember 2012)

...du meinst es, aber du weisst es nicht genau?

Ich meine auch, ich wüsste es, aber deswegen frage ich hier in diesem Forum.


----------



## bundesgerd (27. Dezember 2012)

Und nein, 2 Spieler am 1 Rechner ist nicht erwünscht...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich hab inzwischen gehört, dass man Fifa13 nur per Crack im LAN spielen kann - das kann man hier natürlich dann nicht verlinken oder beschreiben. Und bei PES 2013 hab ich nur gefunden, dass es keinen LAN-Modus gibt.

Ihr habt also keinen Internetanschluss zu Verfügung, oder warum ist LAN so wichtig?


Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum ihr es nicht an EINEM PC spielen wollt - man sieht doch eh das gleiche Bild, egal an welchem Monitor man sitzt. Dafür spart man sich aber den Platz und Stromverbrauch des zweiten PCs. Oder bevorzugt ihr beiden jeweils völlig andere Kameraperspektiven, und das ist der Grund?


----------



## bundesgerd (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei FIFA 13 gehts schon im quasi-LAN, natürlich die gekaufte Version, die man ordnungsgemäss in Origin registriert. Innerhalb Origin addet man seinen Kumpel in der Freundesliste und umgekehrt. Beide starten FIFA 13 und innerhalb des Bereiches "Online-Modus (kenne nicht den genauen Menü-Namen)" findet sich man dann. Man sitzt im selben Raum aber gespielt wird uber Internet ohne LAN-Funktion. So habe ichs oft gelesen und deswegen frage ich mich, ob eine ähnliche Konstellation bei PES 13 klappen würde. 
Wie gesagt ich habe das Spiel aber eine "Freundesliste" finde ich in den Menüs nirgendwo...
Doch, Internet is da. 2 Rechner hinterm Switch, Switch am Router (Router hat nur EINEN Ethernet-Eingang, deswegen Switch, sch*** Telekom-Router).
Ja, jeder will hinter seinem Rechner bleiben. 
Bevor mein Kumpel auch PES 2013 kauft und es klappt nicht, spielen wir lieber das olle FIFA 10, schei** Grafik aber mit LAN...
So klappts wenigstens.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Warum sollte das bei PES 2013 denn nicht klappen? ^^   Das hat ja auch nen Onlinemodus, und wo die Leute dann jeweils sitzen, ist doch egal  


Bei PES musst Du meines Wissens in eine "Lobby" gehen, und dann kann der Freund die gleiche Lobby "suchen", und dann spielt man zusammen. Vlt. kann man auch Freunde adden und einladen, weiß ich nicht genau - evlt. mail mal Shadow_Man an, der ist PES-Jünger: http://forum.pcgames.de/members/830405-shadow_man.html


----------



## bundesgerd (27. Dezember 2012)

OK, mach ich.

Danke für den Tip. Ich melde mich, wies ausgegangen ist. 

Gruss


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt bei beiden leider keinen Lan-Modus. Wenn ihr euch bei PES z.B. verabreden wollt, dann geht am besten unter Freundschaftsspiele, Freundschaftsspiele-Lobby. Dort könnt ihr euch dann irgendwo treffen, für Deutschland z.B. EU-03-DE. 
Unter Online-Community könnt ihr euch auch eine eigene Community erstellen und die nennen, wie ihr möchtet. 
Einfach mal ein bißchen ausprobieren 
Aber es gibt wie gesagt keinen Lan-Modus und jeder braucht auch ein Exemplar zum Zocken.


----------

